# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Does COVID-19 vaccine cause infertility?

## Firestarter

From the start of this pandemic, I’ve thought that the main purpose of the corona vaccines is to make women infertile in the latest depopulation scheme.
If these experimental mRNA-vaccines indeed permanently alter the DNA, this infertility would also be for life.


The short story is that the COVID-19 vaccine learns the immune system to fight against spike proteins, including syncytin-1, which is essential for the formation of the human placenta.
An immune response against the spike protein, could also attack synctin-1, which would cause infertility in women: https://2020news.de/en/dr-wodarg-and...-the-petition/
(https://archive.is/e9yHJ)


From the petition of German doctor Wolfgang Wodarg and British doctor Michael Yeadon.



> XI. Several vaccine candidates are expected to induce the formation of humoral antibodies against spike proteins of SARS-CoV-2. Syncytin-1 (see Gallaher, B., “Response to nCoV2019 Against Backdrop of Endogenous Retroviruses” - http://virological.org/t/response-to...troviruses/396), which is derived from human endogenous retroviruses (HERV) and is responsible for the development of a placenta in mammals and humans and is therefore an essential prerequisite for a successful pregnancy, is also found in homologous form in the spike proteins of SARS viruses.
> There is no indication whether antibodies against spike proteins of SARS viruses would also act like anti-Syncytin-1 antibodies. However, if this were to be the case this would then also prevent the formation of a placenta which would result in vaccinated women essentially becoming infertile. To my knowledge, Pfizer/BioNTech has yet to release any samples of written materials provided to patients, so it is unclear what, if any, information regarding (potential) fertility-specific risks caused by antibodies is included.
> 
> According to section 10.4.2 of the Pfizer/BioNTech trial protocol, a woman of childbearing potential (WOCBP) is eligible to participate if she is not pregnant or breastfeeding, and is using an acceptable contraceptive method as described in the trial protocol during the intervention period (for a minimum of 28 days after the last dose of study intervention).
> This means that it could take a relatively long time before a noticeable number of cases of postvaccination infertility could be observed.


 https://healthimpactnews.com/wp-cont...h_Exhibits.pdf
 (http://web.archive.org/web/20201205151131/https://healthimpactnews.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/2/2020/12/Wodarg_Yeadon_EMA_Petition_Pfizer_Trial_FINAL_01DE  C2020_EN_unsigned_with_Exhibits.pdf)


The UK has already approved the genocidal Pfizer coronavirus vaccine, with the first victims to be poisoned as early as next week. The official documents confirm that the vaccines haven’t been properly tested.
Because side effects of the vaccine on pregnant women aren’t known, the vaccine shouldn’t be given to pregnant women.



> There are no or limited amount of data from the use of COVID-19 mRNA Vaccine BNT162b2. Animal reproductive toxicity studies have not been completed. COVID-19 mRNA Vaccine BNT162b2 is not recommended during pregnancy.
> For women of childbearing age, pregnancy should be excluded before vaccination. In addition, women of childbearing age should be advised to avoid pregnancy for at least 2 months after their second dose.


 http://web.archive.org/web/20201205000037/https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/940565/Information_for_Healthcare_Professionals_on_Pfizer  _BioNTech_COVID-19_vaccine.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

The following article is the most “informative” I’ve found on the hypothesis that the COVID-19 vaccines will sterilise women by mobilising the immune system against syncytins.
It’s not a “good” article because the writer ignores all of the evidence against the coronavirus “pandemic” and the vaccine trials, with the following conclusion.



> In short, the claim that the vaccines for COVID-19/SARS-CoV-2 will cause infertility because of some kind of crossreactive immune response between the spike protein antigens and syncytin proteins is baseless.


 https://archive.is/7Bmc2


What the writer of the previous propaganda piece forgets to take into account is that the vaccine trials were/are a complete charade, so that it’s far from “baseless” to assume that these vaccines cause severe harm.
Basically these experimental mRNA vaccines have been approved without knowing their efficacy or adverse effects.

By staging the pandemic these psychopaths have effectively bypassed doing any form of decent study into the efficacy and adverse effects of these experimental mRNA-vaccines.
With the result that big pharma can directly start their sick experiments on the population. Human experiments like these are in violation of the Nuremberg code.
It can’t be seen as voluntarily “consent”, if people get misinformed about these vaccines, and on top of that will be forced to take them, because it is required for work (besides for travelling, or doing “normal” things like going to a bar or restaurant).


The following confirms that we’re talking about an experiment on humans on a massive scale, which involves “_tracking systems_” to “_ensure that patients each get two doses of the same vaccine and to monitor them for adverse health effects_”.
Maybe somebody should point out that these health effects should be monitored BEFORE everybody gets poisoned with the vaccines in an independent scientific trial…

Official OWS show that the vaccine human guinea pigs will be monitored for 24 months after the first dose of a COVID-19 vaccine through a “pharmacovigilance system” (what?!?).
OWS describes one of its “four key tenets” as “traceability” to: 1) “confirm which of the approved vaccines were administered regardless of location (private/public)”; 2) to send a “reminder to return for second dose”; and 3) to “administer the correct second dose”.

Despite claims that the “pharmacovigilance surveillance system” would intimately involve the FDA. In September, top FDA officials complained they were barred from attending OWS meetings and could not explain the operation’s organisation because it is essentially a top-secret Pentagon program: https://www.thelastamericanvagabond....for-two-years/
(https://archive.is/HwRgJ)

----------


## DamianTV

If it is a DNA altering vaccine, it may not sterilize, but the children of those vaccinated may show many of the genetic edits.  Remember, their goal is to keep humanity as stupid as possible.

----------


## XNavyNuke

> The following article is the most “informative” I’ve found on the hypothesis that the COVID-19 vaccines will sterilise women by mobilising the immune system against syncytins.
> It’s not a “good” article because the writer ignores all of the evidence against the coronavirus “pandemic” and the vaccine trials, with the following conclusion.


I looked the author up on LinkedIn. I would expect him to be proficient at writing argument & persuasion papers since he just completed his bachelors last year. Taking medical advice from him is an entirely different story.

XNN

----------


## AngryCanadian

> If it is a DNA altering vaccine, it may not sterilize, but the children of those vaccinated may show many of the genetic edits.  Remember, their goal is to keep humanity as stupid as possible.


No different from what happened with the swine flu vaccinations. Much of these vaccine impacted the children.

----------


## Firestarter

> I looked the author up on LinkedIn. I would expect him to be proficient at writing argument & persuasion papers since he just completed his bachelors last year. Taking medical advice from him is an entirely different story.


My main problem with this piece, is that the writer completely ignores that the vaccine trials were/are a complete charade.
I don't believe that this is because he doesn't have the "skills".

The following article is the best I’ve read on the vaccine trials…



> None of trials for the most-likely approved vaccines is designed to test if the vaccine can reduce severe COVID-19 symptoms; and the trials do not even test if the vaccine can stop infection.
> All 4 of these trials report a high rate of adverse events.
> 
> While all 4 trials report that 90% to 100% of participants developed antibodies after vaccination; there is not a single shred of evidence that these are actually COVID-19 antibodies let alone that this is proof that this will prevent a corona infection.
> 
> 
> Pfizer’s study, counts cases based on only a positive (unreliable) test and only 1 symptom — like a cough, chills or diarrhoea — that could easily be caused by something else that COVID-19.
> 
> Astra-Zeneca/Oxford is using a meningitis vaccine as its “placebo”, arguing that “_use of saline as a placebo would risk unblinding participants, as those who had notable reactions would know they were in the ChAdOx1 nCoV-19 vaccine group_”.
> ...


Health-emergency-DoD-EUAs-forced-vaccines-and-quarantine#post6997920

----------


## Firestarter

Vaccinations with the DNA-altering corona vaccines have begun in the UK…


Most people will quickly dismiss the “conspiracy theories” that the not properly tested corona vaccines will sterilise women, because we are too smart to be fooled like that.
There is hard evidence that the same psychopaths that make a nice profit from shoving the sustainable development down our throats, are very concerned with the problem of overpopulation and consider vaccines (and health care in general) as the solution to too much useless eaters.


In 1972, the United Nations, World Health Organization (WHO) and World Bank collaborated on the “_Special Programme of Research, Development and Research Training in Human Reproduction (HRP)_” to “_coordinate, promote, conduct, and evaluate research in human reproduction_”.
In 1972, the WHO founded the “_Task Force on Vaccines for Fertility Regulation_” to produce an hCG-laced anti-fertility vaccine.
This has continued to produce vaccines for “fertility regulation”, see the following report from 1991: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1874951
(http://archive.is/HG8pN)


In 1973, Stevens and Chrystle published a report on anti-fertility vaccines, which showed that hCG can be used to sterilise women.
Here’s the abstract of “_Effects of Immunization with Hapten-Coupled HCG on the Human Menstrual Cycle_” (1973): http://journals.lww.com/greenjournal..._HCG_on.1.aspx


In 1976 another study on hCG was published by A. Pala et al “_Immunization with hapten-coupled hCG-β subunit and its effect on the menstrual cycle_” (1976), only the abstract: http://www.contraceptionjournal.org/...76)90009-3/pdf



And then there’s the infamous 1974 National Security Council Document 20506: _Implications of Worldwide Population Growth for U.S. Security and Overseas Interests_. Written by none other than Nobel Prize winner for peace, Henry Kissinger...
They identified India, Bangladesh, Pakistan, Nigeria, Mexico, Indonesia, Brazil, Philippines, Thailand, Egypt, Turkey, Ethiopia and Columbia as problematic:



> 29. While specific goals in this area are difficult to state, our aim should be for the world to achieve a replacement level of fertility, (a two-child family on the average), by about the year 2000. This will require the present 2 percent growth rate to decline to 1.7 percent within a decade and to 1.1 percent by 2000.
> (…)
> In less developed countries growth rates average about 2.4 percent. For the People's Republic of China, with a massive, enforced birth control program, the growth rate is estimated at under 2 percent. India's is variously estimated from 2.2 percent, Brazil at 2.8 percent, Mexico at 3.4 percent, and Latin America at about 2.9 percent. African countries, with high birth as well as high death rates, average 2.6 percent; this growth rate will increase as death rates go down.
> (…)
> Steady increases in the number of acceptors at family planning facilities indicate a likelihood of some fertility reduction in Thailand, Indonesia, the Philippines, Colombia, and other countries which have family planning programs. On the other hand, there is little concrete evidence of significant fertility reduction in the populous countries of India, Bangladesh, Pakistan, etc.1
> (...)
> concentrating on the education and indoctrination of the rising generation of children regarding the desirability of smaller family size.
> (…)
> *Considerable reduction in infant and child mortality is possible through improvement in nutrition, inoculations against diseases, and other public health measures if means can be devised for extending such services to neglected LDC populations on a low-cost basis. It often makes sense to combine such activities with family planning services in integrated delivery systems in order to maximize the use of scarce LDC financial and health manpowder (sic.) resources (See Section IV). In addition, providing selected health care for both mothers and their children can enhance the acceptability of family planning by showing concern for the whole condition of the mother and her children and not just for the single factor of fertility.*
> ...


 https://archive.is/ay8aG


The Gates Foundation is heavily involved in vaccinating the world.
In the following 29:32 video Bill Gates, in a presentation for the TED 2010 conference, explains that we need “solutions” that will make the “miracle” of zero CO2 emission happen. By 2050 we must realize an 80% reduction in CO2 emission...
Gates explains that “people” (P) are at the basis of this “problem” (4:00-4:55)
It includes the following notorious quote: “_The world today has 6.8 billion people … that’s headed up to about 9 billion. Now if we do a really great job on new vaccines, health care, reproductive health services, we could lower that by perhaps 10 or 15 percent._”

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Would a loyal to public interest  America-First POTUS (who gets the  latest intel on vax from some of the most competent agencies in the  world) and who was recently called "the most Biblical President" of our  time by  Christion Evangelical leaders be so aggressively pushing it if  it were harmful to Americans reproduction?  

*Trump to sign ‘America First’ executive order on Covid-19 vaccines Tuesday*

Mon, Dec 7 2020 3:55 PM 


President  Donald Trump is expected to sign an   executive order on Tuesday designed  to ensure that U.S. efforts to   assist other countries in vaccinating  their populations against   Covid-19 take on a lower priority than  domestic inoculations.In   a call with reporters Monday  afternoon, a senior administration   official described the order as  primarily a “reaffirmation of the   president’s commitment to America  First.”Additionally,   the order directs a handful of government  agencies, including the   State Department and the United States Agency  for International   Development, to work together to help international  partners and allies   procure Covid vaccines, the official said. 



There are also rumors of Vaccination Summit to be held at White House this week.

On a side note, this could cause more petitions like this to spring up:

*Petition Donald Trump: Mandate for all Insurers to offer infertility treatment coverage*
change.org/p/donald-trump-mandate-for-all-insurers-to-offer-infertility-treatment-coverage

----------


## PAF

MSFox did not do the research, that *Pfizer merged [partnered] with GlaxoSmithKline in 2019*, just months before the "outbreak".





> Fox News reported early Monday that President Trump plans to sign an executive order on Tuesday that prioritizes giving Covid-19 vaccines to American citizens before the government will help other nations, which may be an effort to quell worries about vaccine shortages. But because Pfizer privately funded the work on its Covid-19 vaccine without help from the U.S. government, there is no legal way that President Trump, or the incoming Administration could force Pfizer to give the U.S. additional doses before other countries.
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/leahros...h=161c9a062c2d



*All in stages:*

*Sanofi, GSK to Provide 200 Million Covid Vaccine Doses to WHO Global Immunization Program*

*They are all in this together.*

----------


## alivecream

This is what I was actually thinking about. But of course, it's just me, and I don't want to sound like a conspiracy theorist. 


I was thinking what if this virus as well as the vaccine is "their" solution for the world's population.

----------


## Firestarter

The GAVI Alliance was founded in 2000 with the help of the Gates Foundation, other donors include: the Rockefeller foundation, UNICEF, World Health Organization (WHO), and World Bank.
GAVI has the goal of vaccinating the entire third World.
Obviously part of the plan is to reduce fertility for depopulation purposes.

The research by Jurriaan Maessen, is an important source for information on anti-fertility vaccines.
There are not only vaccines to reduce fertility, but pregnant women are forced to get vaccinated, which has caused abortions in Thailand and the Philippines: http://www.oldthinkernews.com/2010/0...ion-reduction/


Jurriaan Maessen noted, that Rockefeller had already conceived sterilisation vaccines way back in the 1930s: 


> Rockefeller Foundation minion Max Mason, who acted as president in the mid-1930s, on multiple occasions expressed his master’s desire for an “anti-hormone” that would reduce fertility worldwide. Now keep in mind, this is more than 35 years before the Foundation actually mentioned funding “anti-fertility vaccines” in subsequent annual reports from 1969 onward.


.
*In 1973, the Mexican birth rate was unashamedly described as a “Population Bomb” in the state media.*


In 1974, a group of Mexicans found out (or at least suspected) that a group disguised as inoculation teams “who looked like foreigners” gave shots at schools to sterilise their children. The teams were escorted by the police.
Vaccination was never done at Mexican schools, so the parents had a good reason to be suspicious.

The “rumours” began in the north in Nuevo Leon, and then reached Mexico City, where thousands of angry parents “in slum areas” stormed and barricaded schools, and removed their children from them. Some 35-40% of elementary kids were absent Wednesday of that week.
According to the National Action party: “_The rare vaccine, until now never used, much less as part of a campaign which appears to cover many parts of the republic, is given to each child in three places: the umbilicis, the chest, and the spinal column_”.
*The government denied the “rumours”, claiming that sterilisation vaccines don’t exist.*


Coercive sterilisations under the banner of “family planning” were taking place all over the globe in 1974. In April 1974, it was reported that the government had sterilised some 1,204 girls and boys under the age of 21 at federally funded clinics across the country. This included a ten year old, an eleven year old, and ten 13 year olds.
The US government had funded sterilisations on: poor women, the mentally ill, deaf, blind, with Epilepsy, and others who were considered “unfit” to have babies. 
http://archive.is/zxQ34

----------


## XNavyNuke

http://www.antimicrobe.org/h04c.file...dc-05-1132.pdf




> Maurice Hilleman of Merck frequently joined an informal group for intense discussions on clinical trials that were conducted in the spring of 1976 with the vaccines that had been quickly prepared by the industry.





> Should the vaccine be stockpiled? The argument against stockpiling was strong: the vaccine had to be given before the potential epidemic occurred in September and October, and we were racing against time. Initially, Albert Sabin insisted the vaccine should be given to children when school began in September 1976.





> After much consultation and discussion at the highest levels of the US government, the Public Health Service launched a program to immunize 50 million people. Following the largest voluntary mass vaccination campaign since the mass vaccination programs with Salk and Sabin polio vaccines, nearly 25% of the US population, or 45 million persons, were vaccinated by October, 10 short months after the alarm was sounded.




XNN

----------


## Firestarter

While there has never been any evidence that vaccines actually prevent disease, I have to admit that – while the unvaccinated are healthier than the vaxxed - the adverse effects are relatively benign: The-Truth-About-Vaccines

This sort of confirms that there must be another motive for pushing these vaccines ad nauseum.
For me the only “reasonable” explanation is that these vaccines will sterilise women (girls).

This makes it all the more troubling that several bills have been passed to become part of the legislation that allows them to vaccinate children without the consent of their parents (who just to be on the safe side, won’t be informed of this crime against humanity): Vaccinating-children-without-consent-parents

----------


## Ender

> While there has never been any evidence that vaccines actually prevent disease, I have to admit that – while the unvaccinated are healthier than the vaxxed - the adverse effects are relatively benign: The-Truth-About-Vaccines
> 
> This sort of confirms that there must be another motive for pushing these vaccines ad nauseum.
> For me the only “reasonable” explanation is that these vaccines will sterilise women (girls).
> 
> This makes it all the more troubling that several bills have been passed to become part of the legislation that allows them to vaccinate children without the consent of their parents (who just to be on the safe side, won’t be informed of this crime against humanity): Vaccinating-children-without-consent-parents


I've never been vaxed & am healthier than all my friends.

----------


## devil21

I figured that sterilization was one of the effects when a quick headline flashed on CNBC that they'd start testing the vaccines on 12-17 year olds, among other evidence like the HPV vaccine causing sterilization and reports of an AstraZeneca (iirc) whistleblower exposing that sterilization is one of the effects of the covid products.  12-17 is when females start to become fertile.  Since the story is that children are otherwise not covid risks such a need to vaccinate them doesn't make much sense.

----------


## Firestarter

> I figured that sterilization was one of the effects when a quick headline flashed on CNBC that they'd start testing the vaccines on 12-17 year olds, among other evidence like the HPV vaccine causing sterilization


Maybe more on Gardasil and Gayle DeLong's report from 2017 in a later post...





> reports of an AstraZeneca (iirc) whistleblower exposing that sterilization is one of the effects of the covid products.


I don't know about that whistleblower; do you have any more on that (a link)?
Michael Yeadon has worked for Pfizer by the way...

----------


## Firestarter

A 2010 study conducted by the Philippine Medical Association (PMA) indicated that Philippine women were “_unwittingly vaccinated against their own children_”.
By linking hCG with tetanus antigens in a vaccine, researchers fool a woman’s immune system into producing antibodies against hCG, which makes her allergic to her own embryo.
Once her immune system is sufficiently stimulated against hCG, the pregnant woman will spontaneously abort the embryo: https://www.pop.org/bad-blood-in-the-philippines/


The following report shows that influenza vaccination causes abortions in lab animals; Ayoub & Yazbak “_Influenza Vaccination During Pregnancy: A Critical Assessment of the Recommendations of the Advisory Committee on Immunization Practices (ACIP)_” (2006). 
http://www.whale.to/vaccine/ayoub.pdf


The 1978 WHO task force “Evaluating the safety and efficacy of placental antigen vaccines for fertility regulation”, shows initiatives to use vaccines for reduced fertility.
It even shows that they already knew then that hCG can cause abortions.



> Although substantial progress has been made over the last few years in the provision of family planning services to many of the World's populations, there is still an urgent need for a greater variety of safe, effective and acceptable methods of fertility regulation to meet widely differing personal, cultural and service requirements.
> *Immunization as a prophylactic measure is now so widely accepted that it has been suggested that one method of fertility regulation which might have wide appeal as well as great ease of service delivery would be an anti-fertility vaccine*.
> (…)
> In principle, anti-fertility vaccines may: (a) prevent sperm transport and/or fertilization; (b) prevent or disrupt implantation; and (c) prevent blastocyst development.
> (…)
> Several potential complications have to be considered upon immunization of humans with immunogenic conjugates of *HCG-derived antigens*. Some of these hazards are related to potential *disruption of the endocrinological balance and maternal-embryonal relationships*; others are related to the possible autoimmunity induced with human-derived material as an autoantigen. Consideration of these potential hazards should provide guidelines for design and evaluation of animal and human studies.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/art...00215-0170.pdf

----------


## devil21

> Maybe more on Gardasil and Gayle DeLong's report from 2017 in a later post...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about that whistleblower; do you have any more on that (a link)?
> Michael Yeadon has worked for Pfizer by the way...


Sorry, was GSK, not AZ.  Here's a quick search crumb trail to start at:
https://fromrome.info/2020/12/09/gsk...e-97-of-women/

(That info first surfaced back in May or June maybe...many months ago)


(eta:  one of the goals of the modern era vaccine regimen is to create illness as a reason to continue to expand the debt money system.  the debt money system has required constant expansion in the form of debt.  medical issues have been a huge driver of that.  a truly healthy population is terrible for a debt money system.  now that the debt money system is winding down, there's a need to eliminate "useless eaters" and halt population growth, which was required for debt expansion.  always look at the monetary system first for explanations of large scale, big picture issues.)

----------


## Anti Globalist

> I've never been vaxed & am healthier than all my friends.


Kudos to you for avoiding vaccinations your whole life.

----------


## Firestarter

> Sorry, was GSK, not AZ.  Here's a quick search crumb trail to start at:
> https://fromrome.info/2020/12/09/gsk...e-97-of-women/


In May 2020 (?), a video was uploaded to and deleted by Youtube that a GSK whistleblower exposed that the COVID-19 vaccine will make 97% of the women infertile...
As I haven't seen the video, and wouldn't know how to find it, I can only say something on the articles about this video that contain interesting information on sterilisation vaccines.

In Kenya in October 2015, pharmaceutical company Agriq-Quest Ltd had their licence revoked for sterilising half a million girls using anti-HCG in the tetanus vaccine.

A study from 1994, presenting "_evidence of the feasibility of a vaccine for control of human fertility_” describes how the HCG sterilisation vaccines work: 


> We report here results of clinical trials on a birth control vaccine, consisting of a heterospecies dimer of the beta subunit of human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) associated noncovalently with the alpha subunit of ovine luteinizing hormone and conjugated to tetanus and diphtheria toxoids as carriers, that induces antibodies of high avidity (K(a) approximately 10(10) M-1) against hCG.
> Whilst, the antibody response declines with time; fertility was regained when titers fell to < 35 ng/ml.


As fertility came back, "booster shots" are needed!

This explains that because it doesn't give other indications of sterilisation, it could be used covertly: 


> An advantage in choosing hCG as a target for immunocontraception is that its inactivation would not interfere with other physiological processes in the female, such as ovulation and production of sex steroid hormones.


Another this study from 1989 about “_Vaccines are under development for the control of fertility in males and females_" adds the following on hCG vaccines:



> Vaccines inducing antibodies against the human chorionic gonadotropin have gone through phase I trials with satisfactory results. A vaccine producing a consistently bioeffective antibody response against gonadotropin-releasing hormone is ready for phase I/II clinical trials in patients of carcinoma of prostate after due experimenation in animals and toxicology studies. Research to identify sperm antigens for incorporation into second generation vaccines is in progress.


 https://healingoracle.ch/2020/05/13/...l-infertility/
(https://archive.is/frARP)


The following is a typical "debunking" story, that does such a poor job that this actually makes the original, deleted video more convincing to me...
There is however some additional information on the original deleted Youtube video.

Maybe the following (61 from 63) is where the 97% figure comes from.



> The speaker also says that GSK tested 63 women with a vaccine containing anti-hGC antigens that resulted in 61 becoming infertile (5m29s). Those statistics also appear in the 1989 paper and an older one, by one of the same researchers and are not related to GSK.


See the following example.



> In the video the speaker says he wants to “look at who is running the vaccine trial” and names Dr Andrew Preston from the University of Bath, saying he “spoke on television the other night”. Phoenix says Dr Preston received a £28 million grant from the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation, which he claims is “interfering and trying to manipulate” human vaccine trials."


It goes on to explain that this is all preposterous while admitting that Andrew Preston had an important role in the vaccine trials, and admitting that Preston received (part of) a £28 million grant  from amongst others the Gates Foundation for another vaccine trial...

Even more ridiculous is that because one of the referenced studies in the video concerns cancer vaccines, this is no smoking gun (I really don't understand the "debunking argument")!



> Prof Griffin said the 1989 paper referred to in the video “was obviously very deliberately about a vaccine for contraception or cancer research”.


This is all the more suspicious against the background that HPV vaccines (that have been marketed as cancer vaccines) are known to reduce fertility in women (maybe more on that in a next post): 
https://www.aap.com.au/covid-19-vacc...udy-from-1989/
(https://archive.is/0iq13)


If you want to check the named 1989 study for yourself here it is: http://archive.vn/VIpgr


The cancer study suggests that GnRH vaccines could make men so femine that this would effectively sterilise them.



> The GnRH vaccine has the potential to be effective in both men and women. A study in male rats using diphtheria toxoid as the GnRH vaccine carrier reveals that antibody titers rise, testosterone levels fall, weight of testis decreases, and the prostate disappears.


https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/1618603/


To finish this post....
In August 2019, a couple of months before the first cases of the miraculous coronavirus were reported in Wuhan, China were reported, GlaxoSmithKline and Pfizer merged their consumer health care divisions...
It is of course Pfizer's sterilisation vaccine that was the first to be approved for the far from fatal COVID-19 (without a proper trial).

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Firestarter

What could possibly go wrong? Even if people find out about the sterilisation vaccines there's nothing we could do about it (let's call that a democracy)!


While the pacified population in the developed world have already seen the number of child births drop dramatically, the population of poor countries is still increasing.
It looks like the Oxford-AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine is especially designed to "fix" that "population bomb". Oxford-AstraZeneca's vaccine seems developed for precisely those countries in Latin America, Southeast Asia and Africa, where the Galton Institute has called for reducing population growth.
Almost 160 countries have already bought the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine, and it is expected that India (the country with the second largest population on Earth) will approve this vaccine in a week.

The lead developers of Oxford-AstraZeneca's sterilisation vaccine - Adrian Hill and Sarah Gilbert - are closely tied to the most infamous eugenics societies in Europe.
Both Hill and Gilbert come from the Wellcome Trust.

The Wellcome Trust was originally created by Henry Wellcome, who founded the company that later became GlaxoSmithKline.
The Wellcome Centre for Human Genetics boasts of the genetic mapping they’ve conducted in Africa. The center also publishes papers that explore genetic dispositions in relation to male fertility and “reproductive success”.
The Wellcome Centre co-funds vaccines and birth control methods together with the Gates Foundation, which admits promoting population and reproductive control in Africa and South Asia by distributing long-acting, reversible contraceptives (LARCs). The Wellcome Trust has also directly funded developing methods to “improve uptake” of LARCs in places like Rwanda.

The lead developer of the Oxford-AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine, Adrian Hill, held a senior position at the Wellcome Trust’s Centre for Human Genetics and is also closely affiliated to the Galton Institute.
Several top positions at the former British Eugenics Society (called Galton Institute since 1989) were taken by psychopaths of the Wellcome Trust, including Galton Institute’s president Turi King and Galton Institute’s Senior Genetics Researcher, Jess Buxton, who was previously ‘genetics researcher’ at the Wellcome Trust. Galton Council Member Elena Bochukova previously worked under Adrian Hill at the Wellcome Trust Center for Human Genetics.
The Galton Institute was named in honour of the so-called "father of eugenics" Sir Francis Galton. The UK Eugenics Society for more than a century has promoted racist pseudoscience to “improve racial stock” by reducing the "inferior" population (races and/or classes?).

Hill’s and Gilbert's work on the COVID-19 vaccine is through their position at Oxford's Jenner Institute (that had already started developing the corona vaccine in mid-January 2020).
The Jenner Institute’s relocation to Oxford was largely facilitated by the Medical Research Council, which donated £1.25 million in 2005 and 2006, after the decision was made to replace the institute’s original sponsors - GlaxoSmithKline, the Medical Research Council, the Department of Health - with the University of Oxford and the Institute for Animal Health (now called Pirbright Institute).

In June, Adrian Hill explained that his team was in “_a race against the virus disappearing_” as “_We’re in the bizarre position of wanting COVID to stay, at least for a little while. But cases are declining_” (it's normal that flu and cold cases in Europe and North America disappear in June...).

Emeritus professor of molecular genetics at the Galton Institute, David. J Galton, has written that the Human Genome Mapping Project had “_enormously increased ... the scope for eugenics ... because of the development of a very powerful technology for the manipulation of DNA_” and the new “_wider definition of eugenics, would cover methods of regulating population numbers as well as improving genome quality by selective artificial insemination by donor, gene therapy or gene manipulation of germ-line cells_”.
So naturally the experimental COVID-19 vaccines are DNA-altering (I'm afraid this is no joke)!

Galton didn't stipulate “_whether some methods should be made compulsory by the state, or left entirely to the personal choice of the individual_”: https://unlimitedhangout.com/2020/12...nics-movement/
(https://archive.is/ZmgEG)


The previously mentioned Pirbright Institute is a British charity that in November 2002 was acquired  by the Queen Elizabeth II controlled QinetiQ Holdings Limited: Dictator-of-the-British-Empire#post6952864


To finish this post on eugenics psychopaths placed in powerful positions.

The father of Elizabeth's PM Boris Johnson (of Oxford's notorious Bullingdon Club), Stanley Johnson, has been writing books promoting depopulation for almost half a century now, starting with “_Life without Birth: A Journey Through the Third World in Search of the Population Explosion_” (1970).

Stanley Johnson is a former employee of the World Bank and the European Commission, 2 of the most prominent promoters of  the global warming scare.
Stanley Johnson wrote the introduction and commentary to the UN’s 1993 Rio Earth Summit, wherein the policies of technocratic Agenda 21 were articulated.

Boris’ maternal grandfather was James Fawcett, who assisted in writing of the UN Universal Declaration of Human Rights in 1948.
From 1955 to 1960, Fawcett was general counsel to the IMF and a member of the European Commission of Human Rights from 1962 to 1984 (being its president from 1972 to 1982).
From 1969 to 1973, Fawcett was also director of studies at the Royal Institute of International Affairs (a.k.a. Chatham House): https://www.winterwatch.net/2019/12/...tema-made-man/
(http://archive.is/2NsWf)

----------


## Firestarter

> In May 2020 (?), a video was uploaded to and deleted by Youtube that a GSK whistleblower exposed that the COVID-19 vaccine will make 97% of the women infertile...
> As I haven't seen the video, and wouldn't know how to find it, I can only say something on the articles about this video that contain interesting information on sterilisation vaccines.


Here's the (deleted by Youtube) video on the GSK whistleblower exposing that the COVID-19 vaccines will make 97% of the women infertile (11:21).
https://www.bitchute.com/video/IalsQvC0XIdl/

----------


## Firestarter

Here is another scientific-looking article on infertility vaccines (Immunocontraceptives).
See the following excerpts...
.



> A novel contraceptive approach that is gaining substantial attention is “immunocontraception” targeting gamete production, gamete outcome, or gamete function. Amongst these, use of sperm antigens (gamete function) seems to be an exciting and feasible approach. However, the variability of immune response and time lag to attain titer among vaccinated individuals after active immunization has highlighted the potential relevance of preformed antibodies in this league. This review is an attempt to analyze the current status and progress of immunocontraceptive approaches with respect to their establishment as a future fertility control agent.
> (...)
> 
> 
> A novel contraceptive approach that is gaining substantial attention is immunocontraception, which is the use of contraceptive vaccines (CVs) or preformed antibodies to prevent fertilization. As with the conventional vaccines, CVs utilise the body's defense system to wedge an essential step in the reproductive process [6]. A successful contraceptive vaccine must meet a number of criteria; it must be reliable, easy to administer, safe, affordable, widely acceptable, and capable of evoking homogeneous response and must bestow a high level of contraceptive efficacy.
> There are three major categories involved in the development of CVs including gamete production, namely, gonadotropin releasing hormone (GnRH), follicle stimulating hormone (FSH), and luteinizing hormone (LH); gamete outcome, namely, human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG), or gamete function, namely, zona pellucida (ZP) and sperm antigens [7]. Of all, validation and practicability for the development of antisperm vaccines targeting prefertilization events seem to be much more encouraging and promising. 
> (...)
> 
> 
> ...


.
Kiranjeet Kaur and Vijay Prabha - _Immunocontraceptives: New Approaches to Fertility Control_ (2014): https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4119744/

----------


## Firestarter

> This is all the more suspicious against the background that HPV vaccines (that have been marketed as cancer vaccines) are known to reduce fertility in women (maybe more on that in a next post)


The following “scientific” report from 2017 suggests that the controversial HPV vaccine causes lower birth rates. This study analysed information gathered in National Health and Nutrition Examination Survey, representing 8 million 25 to 29-year-old women in the US between 2007 and 2014.


Birth rates in the US have recently fallen to record lows from 118.1 in 2007 to 104.5 in 2015 per 1000 females aged 25–29.
See the birth rates in the US from 1995 to 2015.



One factor could be the vaccination against the human papillomavirus (HPV) that “coincidentally” was approved by the US Food and Drug Administration in 2006 and recommended for females aged 11–26 (and since 2011 also for males of the same age group).


Adverse effects of the HPV vaccine include menstrual disturbances and mood swings. Shortly after the HPV vaccine was licensed, reports of women experiencing Primary Ovarian Failure (POF) emerged.
The estimated incidence of POF for females under the age of 40 is 1 in 100, but this could be considerably higher because it’s masked by the birth control pill. Between 10% and 30% of women with POF also have (other) autoimmune disorders.


61% of women who had not been poisoned with the HPV vaccine had been pregnant at least once, compared to only 35% of women who were poisoned with the HPV vaccine. The difference was especially large for women that had been married. Of the married women 75% that didn’t get the vaccine gave birth, while only 50% who were poisoned with the HPV vaccine had been pregnant.
The pregnancy frequency decreased with increasing numbers of HPV vaccine shots.


See (part of) Table 3 - Ratios of having been pregnant for women who received an HPV shot versus women who did not.
See (part of) Table 5 - Births of females aged 25–29 in the US, by number of HPV shots.



This suggests that at least part of the reason for the recent decline in US birth rates is caused by the HPV vaccine. Why did it take so long before this link was found (some studies have even denied this link)?
If all married women had been vaccinated with the HPV vaccine, the number of married women having conceived could have fallen with another 1 million.


There are other (possible) causes for the lower birth rates...
Higher employment rates (of women) decreases birth rates.
No epidemiological study on the influence of Aluminium (a component of vaccines) on fertility exists but Karakis et al in 2014 found an association between prenatal exposure to Aluminium and death of the (unborn) baby. 
There could also be a link between Aluminium exposure and POF.


Gayle DeLong – _A lowered probability of pregnancy in females in the USA aged 25–29 who received a human papillomavirus vaccine injection_ (2017): https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full...4.2018.1477640




Does anybody find it surprising that in one of those great examples of "science", the study was "retracted"?!?
The least they could do is come up with a good explanation for deleting the report. Instead they came with the story, we got complaints...



> we were alerted to concerns about the scientific validity of the study...
> All of the post-publication reports we received described serious flaws in the statistical analysis and interpretation of the data in this paper, and we have therefore taken the decision to retract it


They forgot to detail a single "flaw" in their motivation...




Big pharma trolls have attacked the author of the report, Gayle DeLong. The frustrating thing is that while they don’t have any evidence to defend the genocidal HPV vaccine, their ad hominem attacks do succeed in discrediting the study.
Now we can't even read the story anymore...


The big pharma trolls first quack that Gayle DeLong isn’t even a medical doctor but only an “economist”. DeLong did a statistical analysis of the data. If we take this kind of reasoning to the extreme only mathematicians should be allowed to do a statistical analysis.
I’ve regularly seen big pharma supporting “doctors” make the claim that after clean water vaccines are the cheapest health intervention. For evidence they regularly point to propaganda of the WHO, that isn’t backed up by any evidence. But we can’t really blame these doctors can we? They aren’t financial “experts” so wouldn’t know...


That the study contradicts all of the scientific studies on HPV vaccines that – supported and controlled by big pharma – concluded that HPV vaccines have no adverse effects at all.
So we can only conclude that these studies are biased, but instead they accuse DeLong.


No explanation on how HPV vaccines cause infertility.
Why would anybody doing a statistical analysis that shows that the HPV vaccine causes infertility, is expected to explain which poisons in the vaccines causes infertility?


Bizarrely that DeLong didn’t correct for contraception, with the addition of 


> In fairness, if the correlation is not positive but negative (i.e., HPV vaccination is associated with less oral contraceptive use), the results could be more robust than what Gayle found.


 https://www.skepticalraptor.com/skep...aper-blogging/




Surprise, surprise, after the insults, Gayle DeLong proved that HPV vaccines are associated with LESS contraceptive use (so the infertility caused by HPV vaccines is even larger): 


> I find 51.5% of married women who did not receive the shot and 36.6% of married women who received the shot were actively seeking to prevent pregnancy. The 14.9% difference is statistically significant at the 1% level. 
> 
> 
> This finding suggests that a greater percentage of married women who received the shot should be conceiving compared with married women who did not receive the shot. However, my original study finds that married women who received the shot are less likely to conceive than married women who did not receive the shot. The finding of my original study is not the result of married women who received the HPV vaccine actively avoiding pregnancy more than women who did not receive the HPV shot.


 https://www.ageofautism.com/2018/06/...ccination.html
(https://archive.is/OvPy3)

----------


## wizardwatson

It's killing some people, so for them, yes.

----------


## XNavyNuke

Nice. One alternative could also be that given the coinciding of the decline with the financial crisis in 2007-2008, that its behavior also closely resembles the fall in fertility that occurred during the Great Depression.

*Total Fertility Rate in the United States from 1800 to 2020*



Its good to have competing hypotheses.

XNN

----------


## Firestarter

> Nice. One alternative could also be that given the coinciding of the decline with the financial crisis in 2007-2008, that its behavior also closely resembles the fall in fertility that occurred during the Great Depression.


There could be other reasons for why fertility has dropped so drastically in the "developed" world.
I won't present all the other possible reasons...

There could of course also be other explanation for the drop in fertility during the "Great depression" than the economic situation.

But that still doesn't explain that the women that were poisoned with the HPV vaccines, who on average used less contraceptives, had fewer childbirths than the women that refused the vaccine.

Unfortunately the original paper isn't readable anymore, although it's highly unlikely that nowhere on the internet the whole scientific article was copy-pasted and can be read (finding it is another story)!
.



> 61% of women who had not been poisoned with the HPV vaccine had been pregnant at least once, compared to only 35% of women who were poisoned with the HPV vaccine. The difference was especially large for women that had been married. Of the married women 75% that didn’t get the vaccine gave birth, while only 50% who were poisoned with the HPV vaccine had been pregnant.
> The pregnancy frequency decreased with increasing numbers of HPV vaccine shots.

----------


## Firestarter

Now personally I can't think of any good reason for why pregnant women were excluded from the COVID-19 vaccine trials. Besides that if (hypothetically speaking) the vaccines are designed to cause infertility of women this could lead to abortions. Spontaneous abortions after vaccines would make an end to the corona vaccines (even with the media under complete control).
Of course not testing the vaccines on pregnant women would be a good reason to not recommend them to pregnant women after the vaccines are (emergency) approved. But this of course would also be a good strategy to hide that the vaccines cause abortions.



> The vaccines have not yet been tested in pregnancy, so until more information is available, those who are pregnant should not routinely have this vaccine. Non-clinical evidence is required before any clinical studies in pregnancy can start, and before that, it is usual to not recommend routine vaccination during pregnancy.


.
If the COVID-19 vaccine is designed to prevent pregnancies, they would especially want women that have “childbearing potential” to get vaccinated. Women that have little babies are known to have this potential.
Now, even though there is no information of the effects of the vaccines on breastfeeding mothers, they are recommended!



> There are no data on the safety of COVID-19 vaccines in breastfeeding or on the breastfed infant. Despite this, COVID-19 vaccines are not thought to be a risk to the breastfeeding infant, and the benefits of breast-feeding are well known. Because of this, the JCVI has recommended that the vaccine can be received whilst breastfeeding. This is in line with recommendations in the USA and from the World Health Organisation.


https://www.gov.uk/government/public...-breastfeeding
(https://archive.is/4jfOG)

----------


## Firestarter

Now this sounds almost convincining...
This is a "big" study of 43,448 "healthy" test subjects, half got 2 doses of the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine, and the other half placebo.


An important aspect of "science" is describing what to do beforehand. When they change the trials, this is by definition rigging. This is also evidence that the trial wasn't properly double-blind, because they couldn't makes changes to the protocol (knowing the efficacy) if they didn't know who got the vaccine and who the placebo.



> The report includes 2 months of follow up after the second dose of the vaccine for only half of the trial participants.  
> Due to the high efficacy found in the trial, the original plan of following placebo recipients for 2 years will not be followed due to ethical concerns. Therefore, there will be no placebo group with which to assess long-term efficacy and safety.


For some reason they only followed half of the trial subjects. So in reality there is only information on some 21,700. Excluding half is another sign of rigging these trials.
Following the people injected with placebo for a mere 2 months, because it would not "ethical". So basically a proper study is unethical.
You can't know the efficacy or adverse effects of the vaccine without a (placebo) control group!


The extremely dangerous COVID-19 virus has a mortality rate of lower than 0.1%, meaning that only people in bad health can die from it (the sort of people that won't get the vaccine because of expected serious adverse effects).



> In vaccine recipients, the most commonly reported systemic events were fatigue and headache (59% after the first dose and 52% after the second dose among younger vaccine recipients; 51% after the first dose and 39% after the second dose among older recipients).
> Fatigue and headache were also reported by many placebo recipients (23% after the first dose and 24% after the second dose among younger vaccine recipients; 17% after the first dose and 14% after the second dose among older recipients). 
> Fever (temperature ≥38 C) was reported after the second dose by 16% of younger vaccine recipients, and by 11% of older recipients. 
> The incidence of serious adverse events was similar in the vaccine and placebo groups (0.6% and 0.5%, respectively).


Can anybody think of a good reason for why younger test subjects suffer more adverse effects than older people?
Unfortunately no information on the difference in adverse effects between the genders.


Pregnant women were excluded from the trial, but not completely.



> Of note, women were screened for pregnancy prior to each trial vaccination, according to a Pfizer-BioNTech briefing document. A total of 23 pregnancies occurred, some after vaccination and some that occurred prior to vaccination but were not detected via screening. Twelve pregnant individuals received the vaccine, and 11 received placebo. No unsolicited adverse events, including spontaneous abortion, occurred.


https://www.idsociety.org/covid-19-r...ID-19-Vaccine/
(https://archive.is/TrqPL)




Now that sounds like the vaccines didn't prevent pregnancies... but why are the amount of pregnancies so low (in more than 2 months)?
They made sure that the women were using contraceptives (that would of course be a good strategy to hide that the vaccines cause sterilisation!). It is strange that they forgot to mention this in the previous long story on the vaccines.



> The National Institutes of Health recommends that contraception requirements are in place for any clinical trial participants who take part in a trial in the US, such as the Pfizer trials, who engage in heterosexual intercourse, whether or not there is any risk posted by the study to a foetus.  
> Women were eligible to participate in the trial for the Pfizer/BioNTech Covid-19 vaccine if they were not pregnant or breastfeeding and if they either did not have “childbearing potential”, or if they were using an “acceptable contraceptive method” for at least 28 days after they took their last dose of the vaccine trial.


https://www.thejournal.ie/factcheck-...19779-Jan2021/
(https://archive.is/TJKcD)

----------


## Firestarter

There has been at least one woman that lost her baby within 3 days after being poisoned with the experimental mRNA Pfizer vaccine:


> I was 28 weeks and 5 days pregnant when I received the first dose of the COVID19 vaccine. Two days later (12/25/2020 in the afternoon), I noticed decreased motion of the baby. The baby was found to not have a heartbeat in the early am on 12/26/2020 and I delivered a 2lb 7oz nonviable female fetus at 29 weeks gestation.


https://archive.is/5F5gF



The following is the UK COVID-19 vaccination program Information for healthcare practitioners (republished 11 January 2021).
It shows that women that get pregnant despite being vaccinated with a COVID-19 vaccine come under complete surveillance of Big brother (of course people that don't get vaccinated are also carefully monitored).

These pregnant women won't get vaccinated during pregnancy, don't have to abort their baby, but for some reason have to be vaccinated ASAP after childbirth (Page 12).



> JCVI does not advise routine pregnancy testing before receipt of a COVID-19 vaccine. Those who are trying to become pregnant do not need to avoid pregnancy after vaccination.
> If a woman finds out she is pregnant after she has started a course of COVID-19 vaccine, she should complete her pregnancy before finishing the recommended schedule. Women should be offered vaccine as soon as possible after pregnancy.
> Termination of pregnancy following inadvertent immunisation should not be recommended. Surveillance of inadvertent administration in pregnancy is being conducted for the UK by the PHE Immunisation Department –if a pregnant woman is inadvertently given COVID-19 vaccine, this should be reported to PHE (www.gov.uk/guidance/vaccination-in-pregnancy-vip ).


https://assets.publishing.service.go..._2021_V3.1.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

There are of course other ways to decrease population growth than sterilisation vaccines.

While the whole economy is shut down, we have to wear masks, restaurants and cafes are closed, and even have a curfew...

We've still imported a whopping 59,000 migrants to the Netherlands in 2020, while the population grew by only 63,000 - about half the population growth of 2019 (in Dutch): https://nos.nl/artikel/2363082-cbs-b...ge-corona.html


For more on the UN replacement migration plan: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ed-World-Demog

----------


## Firestarter

In India, they have their very own, special emergency approved COVID-19 vaccine called Covaxin.
Though the safety and efficacy of Covaxin are still under investigation, the government has "allowed" the vaccine to be "given" to the public anyway.

The "beneficiaries" of Covaxin should *avoid unprotected sex for 3 to 12 months after vaccination*.
Medical experts say that a condom has to be used for up to a year after vaccination because "_there could be an adverse effect that is not known on the foetus or fertilisation process_".

As Indian sexologist Prakash Kothari says: 


> We don’t know the teratogenic effects (abnormal foetal development) of a vaccine as it is too early to investigate that. However, if such a condition has been imposed on the volunteers of the clinical trial, it indicates that there could be a probability. To what extent we don’t know because we have rushed the vaccine without investigating it.
> So I suggest that all the population which is in productive age group must be advised and be cautioned to use contraceptive for one year.


 https://www.outlookindia.com/website...caution/371636
(https://archive.is/uSLAu)

----------


## Firestarter

By 29 January, about 35 million people in the U.S. had already been poisoned with the experimental Pfizer or Moderna COVID-19 mRNA vaccines.
On 29 January, 501 deaths had been reported to the CDC’s Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System website (VAERS). The average age of those who died from the vaccines was 77 (younger than the average age of death from corona).  53% of those who died were male, 43% were female, with the remaining deaths without specification of the gender.


13 miscarriages (12?) have also been reported on VAERS.



A total of of 11,249 total adverse events (including the 501 deaths) after COVID-19 vaccination have been reported to VAERS. It has previously been established that fewer than 1% of vaccine injuries are reported in VAERS.
These deaths in VAERS do NOT include the people "dropping like flies in nursing homes for which COVID-19 is blamed: https://childrenshealthdefense.org/d...d-vaccine-cdc/

----------


## devil21

Ooops, you probably weren't supposed to say that out loud, Sir John.

1:45 mark

https://www.bitchute.com/embed/sFvi64ZbnFum/"  width="100%" height="360">

In case embed doesn't work:  https://www.bitchute.com/embed/sFvi64ZbnFum/

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Ooops, you probably weren't supposed to say that out loud, Sir John.
> 
> 1:45 mark
> 
> https://www.bitchute.com/embed/sFvi64ZbnFum/"  width="100%" height="360">
> 
> In case embed doesn't work:  https://www.bitchute.com/embed/sFvi64ZbnFum/


For BitChute videos, don't include the whole URL in the [bitchute] tags.

Just use the "video code" substring from the URL. LIke so:

BitChute URL: https://www.bitchute.com/embed/sFvi64ZbnFum/
Video code from URL: sFvi64ZbnFum
BitChute tags: [bitchute]sFvi64ZbnFum[/bitchute]
Embedded video:

----------


## Firestarter

I find these untested mRNA COVID-19 vaccines scary.
Injecting some synthetic mRNA into your blood that then supposedly orders the cells to create proteins similar to the amazing COVID-19 after which the immune system learns to fight COVID-19, instead of the cells that were making these proteins...

*The official story is that the emergency-approved COVID-19 vaccines are mRNA vaccines instead of DNA vaccines. But these technologies are so similar that even if they are different, we couldn't find out...
If these COVID-19 vaccines are really DNA sterilisation vaccines as described in the following article, a lot of the "pandemic" and vaccine trials suddenly starts making sense.*

It details wonderful new DNA vaccines that in mice resulted in the production of antibodies that block gonadotropin-releasing hormone (GnRH), which effectively sterilise mice for years.



> If the approach works in dogs and cats, researchers say, it could be used to neuter and spay pets and to control reproduction in feral animal populations. A similar approach could one day spur the development of long-term birth control options for humans.


.
These sterilisation vaccines rely on an immune response that dwindles away, forcing the use of "booster shots" every few years.
*There are already 2 COVID vaccine shots required, while it is probable that they will introduce yearly "booster" shots.*
.



> Biologist Bruce Hay of the California Institute of Technology in Pasadena and colleagues took a different approach to blocking GnRH. Rather than rely on animals’ immune systems to create antibodies, he and his colleagues engineered a piece of DNA that—when packaged inside inactive virus shells and injected into mice—turned their muscle cells into anti-GnRH antibody factories. Because muscle cells are some of the longest lasting in the body, they continue to churn out the antibodies for 10 or more years. Both male and female mice with high enough levels of the antibodies were rendered completely infertile when Hay’s team allowed them to mate 2 months later, the team reports online today in Current Biology.
> That 2-month delay is because of how long it takes the muscle to start producing enough antibody,” Hay explains. “Going forward, one goal is certainly to try other systems that wouldn’t have that time lag.


*This could explain why they wanted an emergency approved vaccine, before the trials ran longer than 2 months.*

They also experimented with a different type of DNA sterilisation vaccine that is even more promising than the anti-GnRH vaccines.



> Hay’s team also showed that the same approach could be used to make female mice generate antibodies to the zona pellucida, a layer of proteins that surrounds egg cells. In these cases, animals continue to produce eggs but sperm can’t fertilize them. The advantage to blocking these proteins, Hay says, is that the treatment doesn’t affect hormone levels, which are critical in regulating all types of behavior. “There might be some instances in wild animals where you just want to inhibit fertility but not disrupt an animal’s behavior,” he says. And if the approach was used to design long-term contraception for humans, researchers would similarly not want to drastically affect hormone levels.


https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2015...-birth-control
(https://archive.is/FXgYc)

----------


## Firestarter

The Indian (?) Satish Gupta for more than 20 years has done research on infertility vaccines to decimate the human population.
Basically this confirms just about all the "insane" conspiracy theories that vaccines are developed for genocide purposes...
.



> The rising global human population, particularly in the developing countries, has necessitated the need to develop new safer methods of contraception. Fertility regulation by vaccines, which otherwise have been used primarily to provide protection against subsequent infection, is an interesting proposition. Vaccines regulating fertility can be easily integrated into the vaccine delivery infrastructure for diseases, which exists in most of the developing countries.
> (...)
> However, in-situ hybridization of cynomologous monkey ovaries with digoxigenin-labelled cDNA probes specific for the mRNA encoding for ZP1, ZP2 and ZP3 revealed the presence of mRNA encoding ZP2 (ZPA) in growing follicles at all stages and in the granulosa cells of mature pre-ovulatory follicles (Martinez et al., 1996).
> (...)
> For the development of a human fertility control vaccine, the most important criterion lies in the definition of antigenic determinants on the ZP glycoproteins that would induce a protective contraceptive response without affecting normal ovarian functions. Due to their fine specificity, MAb are suitable probes to define biofunctional antigenic determinants.
> (...)
> To overcome the problems of limited availability of ZP proteins from ovaries and possible contamination with ovarian proteins, attempts have been made by several groups to express ZP proteins by recombinant DNA technology.
> (...)
> Cloning, sequencing and expression of these glycoproteins by DNA recombinant technology have provided further insights into their structure and functions. The availability of recombinant ZP glycoproteins/proteins free from contamination of ovarian tissue antigens, thus avoiding dependence on ovaries as the source material to isolate ZP glycoproteins, will help in testing their efficacy to regulate fertility.


.
Satish K. Gupta, et al. - _Prospects of zona pellucida glycoproteins as immunogens for contraceptive vaccine_ (1997): https://academic.oup.com/humupd/arti...359/030311.pdf
(http://web.archive.org/web/20210214172048/https://watermark.silverchair.com/030311.pdf)



In a follow-up report Satish Gupta, et al. (2003), described.

Sterilisation vaccine trials on women;
That porcine zona pellucida vaccine were used to sterilise monkeys;
That synthetic DNA technology could improve (producing) sterilisation vaccines: http://nopr.niscair.res.in/bitstream...%20682-693.pdf



In 2013, Satish Gupta, et al. elaborated on the previous reports.
.



> The increasing human population, particularly in several developing countries of Asia and Africa, has severe consequences on depletion of natural resources, scarcity of drinking water, threatening food security, in addition to its impact on the environment.
> (...)
> Contraceptive vaccines can be broadly categorized into three groups. One group of the vaccines aims to inhibit production of gametes (spermatozoa and egg). These vaccines work by immune-mediated neutralization of gonadotropin releasing hormone (GnRH) secreted by hypothalamus. (...) Second group of vaccines involves generating immune response against spermatozoa- or oocyte-specific proteins with an aim to interfere with their functions and hence blocking fertilization process. Third group of vaccines target immune-mediated neutralization of human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG).
> (...)
> Active immunization of female rhesus monkeys with the β-subunit of ovine LH (β-oLH) led to inhibition of fertility, which was accompanied by reduced progesterone levels during luteal phase.40 The anti-fertility effect mediated by active immunization with β-oLH could be reversed by administration of medroxyprogesterone acetate.41
> (...)
> However, after two years, in spite of high anti-FSH antibody titers, immunized animals showed return of spermatogenesis with sperm count in the normal range. The sperm morphology, motility and their ability to penetrate zona-free hamster eggs was normal.45 In another study, active immunization of male bonnet monkeys with oFSH led to a significant decrease in the sperm count in the semen ejaculate, within 150 d post-immunization.46 Immunization with oFSH had no significant effect on testosterone levels and animals had normal libido. The immunized male monkeys when used for mating with normal females, failed to impregnate suggesting that this immunization procedure led to infertility. The block in fertility was reversible as concomitant with the decline in the anti-oFSH antibody levels, animals regained fertility.47 Active immunization with oFSH did not lead to any side effects.47
> (...)
> The results from initial Phase-I studies on oFSH-based contraceptive vaccine in men are encouraging. However, the potential of FSH and/or its receptor based contraceptive vaccines warrant further investigations to establish a workable proposition for achieving contraception without any untoward side-effects.
> ...


.
Satish K. Gupta, et al. - _Milestones in contraceptive vaccines development and hurdles in their application_ (2013): https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.4161/hv.27202
(https://archive.is/v7q8B)

----------


## Firestarter

As a result of the COVID mRNA vaccines (either of Pfizer/BioNTech or Oxford/Astrazeneca), a total of 20 women have had a spontaneous abortion in the UK.
This number has almost doubled in just a week. As of 14 February 2021, 11 women had lost their baby. Three of those after the Oxford vaccine and 8 due to the Pfizer vaccine.


While the number of spontaneous abortions is higher from the Pfizer vaccine, by 21 February the number of adverse reactions due to the Oxford jab is nearly double (157,637) than what has been reported for the Pfizer vaccine (85,179 adverse reactions): https://dailyexpose.co.uk/2021/03/07...b-doubles/amp/

----------


## devil21

Speaking of adverse reactions^^^^^, Pfizer has started airing a PSA on the radio, since the shots were started, urging people to immediately go to the hospital if they are experiencing heart palpitations/arrhythmia/afib.  Risk of sudden stroke from blood clots.  Seems they know very well that cardiac problems are a common enough adverse effect to run ads about it and a doctor will be happy to prescribe a blood thinner that they manufacture (Eliquis) to treat it.

----------


## Firestarter

I guess that the UN, won't agree with my simple summary...
According to the genocidal UN, because of the COVID-19 "pandemic" an additional 239,000 child and maternal deaths happened in South Asia.
Because women couldn't get an abortion, there were an additional 3.5 million "unwanted pregnancies" in South Asia. So a higher population growth (more than 3.2 million) because of the "pandemic"?!?

Reading between the lines, the UN argues that it's horrible that when children aren't injected with infertility vaccines, this will surely increase the number of children born in our supposedly overpopulated world and when women don't have access to health care "unwanted children" are born.
So the solution, according to the genocidal UN, is NOT to stop the lockdown that is causing a "pandemic", but more money for "health care" and NGOs to "help" the poor. The most important recommended "health care" measure appears to be "prioritisation of services for pregnant women" (read contraceptives and abortions)...

The UN is also concerned that 9 million children will likely never return to school, which will lead to an increase in child marriages, resulting in an additional 400,000 adolescent pregnancies, which is expected to result in an increase in the number of maternal and neonatal deaths (the horrors that more pregnancies will cause more children being born that then die!).

You can understand how sterilisation (preferably unwittingly in violation of the Nuremberg code with "vaccines") will solve all of these problems: https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2021/...-in-south-asia

----------


## Firestarter

When the COVID vaccines are designed to sterilise women, this is precisely what I would expect (even though "experts" can't explain)...

Thousands of women complain of changes to their menstruation after getting poisoned with the COVID vaccine.
The most common complaints are heavier and more periods and periode that start days or weeks before they were supposed to.



> Monica Grohne, the founder of Marea Wellness, said her company has 'been hearing from thousands of women about COViD & the vaccine affecting their periods.'


Women suffer from adverse effects from the COVID vaccines up to 4 times more than men.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...9-vaccine.html

----------


## Firestarter

In our Brave New World, both human rights courts and organisations protect the crimes against humanity by "democratic" totalitarian states...
Some people know that in the horrible past, there was an eugenics policy to sterilise "inferior" people.

Now in 2021, the European Court of Human Rights (ECHR) ruled in in a "landmark judgement" that Czech authorities can make vaccines compulsory for children.
All in preparation for the COVID vaccines to sterilise the kids. It isn't even claimed that children have a reasonable chance of dying from any coronavirus.
Obviously they regard "overpopulation" as the most dangerous epidemic...

The ECHR ruled that mandatory vaccinations for children in Czechoslovakia are "_necessary in a democratic society_".
The ECHR found that the Czech authorities "_pursued the legitimate aims of protecting health as well as the rights of others_", because "_vaccination protects both those who receive it and also those who cannot be vaccinated for medical reasons and are therefore reliant on herd immunity for protection against serious contagious diseases_": https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-56669397

----------


## Firestarter

Now isn't that surprising? Even the pro-vaxx health authorities admit that there is a risk of blood clotting from the Oxford-AstraZeneca COVID vaccine.
And birth control pills are also associated with a higher risk of blood clotting, "_oral contraceptive increases this very small risk of developing a clot by 3-4 times if you are on a second generation pill, 6-8 times if you are taking a third generation pill, and possibly over 8 times for those on pills containing cyproterone_": https://www.medsafe.govt.nz/consumer...raceptives.asp
(https://archive.is/fe01w)


Before you know it our wonderful media will argue that AstraZeneca vaccination must continue as birth control pills cause even more blood clots: https://www.standard.co.uk/news/heal...s-b928423.html

----------


## Firestarter

If the COVID vaccines are designed to sterilise women, it should be expected that not only the Oxford-AstraZeneca COVID jab causes blood clots, but also Johnson & Johnson's COVID vaccine.

It is strange that this only been confirmed now, as the US has halted vaccination with the Johnson & Johnson COVID-19 vaccine (knowing in advance that they will resume...): https://www.zerohedge.com/covid-19/f...ots-identified

----------


## Firestarter

It just gets worse and worse.
Now they plan to implant all army employees with a chip to "monitor" COVID infection, also funded by DARPA: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tter_share-top


In 2015, it was reported that the Gates Foundation funded MIT developed birth-control microchip implants that can temporarily sterilise a woman.
Because these supposedly don't have adverse effects, now there's no need to wait with temporary sterilisation for all!



> The birth control chip is the brain child of a professor, Robert Langer, from Massachusetts Institute of Technology. Bill Gates and Melinda foundation has funded the research and the prototype is ready for human testing. The chips will be ready for sale by the year 2018 according to Robert Langer. The institute’s Chip Foundation and Bill Gates’ foundation have been working on the birth control chip for past three years.


.
I have reasons to believe that I don't have much control over my laptop, for the last weeks Microsoft forced me to install updates, which literally took hours, with the warning that if I wouldn't my version of Windows wouldn't receive updates anymore.
If technology like this is inserted in the human body it seems obvious that the same oligarchs that control big tech, will control who will be "allowed" to have babies. Those same oligarchs just happen to be depopulation fanatics: https://www.activistpost.com/2015/07...ilization.html

----------


## Firestarter

> If the COVID vaccines are designed to sterilise women, it should be expected that not only the Oxford-AstraZeneca COVID jab causes blood clots, but also Johnson & Johnson's COVID vaccine.


Please keep this hushed up!
It aren't only the AstraZeneca and Johnson & Johnson vaccines that cause blood clotting, but also the Pfizer and Moderna COVID vaccines. This seems to confirm that these vaccines, with blood clotting side effects like the birth control pill, have been designed to sterilise women.
VAERS data showed 795 blood clotting related adverse effects between 14 December 2020 and 8 April 2021 from the COVID vaccines: 400  from Pfizer, 337 Moderna and (only?) 56 from Johnson & Johnson.

By 8 April, 408 pregnant women had suffered adverse events after being poisoned with COVID vaccines, including 114 reports of miscarriage or premature birth.

Already 2,602 deaths attributed to the COVID vaccines have been reported to VAERS, 19% of these deaths involved cardiac disorders.

https://childrenshealthdefense.org/d...tion-vaccines/

----------


## Firestarter

It just gets worse and worse, and the sheeple are still lining up to be eugenocided.

The potentially fatal blood-clotting disease appears even 30 times more often in people that were poisoned with the Moderna and Pfizer COVID vaccines than the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine - 44.9 compared to 1.6 cases per million people vaccinated.


Of course the AstraZeneca vaccine was developed by Oxford, so this Oxford study should be handled with caution, as it could suffer from a conflict of interest bias: https://www.rt.com/news/521313-pvt-b...ovid-vaccines/

----------


## Firestarter

In the following video United Nations Secretary-General, António Guterres, calls for a worldwide mass surveillance state. To achieve this goal, all in the name of fighting COVID-19 of course, he needs all the nations in the world to contribute at least 10% of their GDP for a “human-centered, innovative and coordinated stimulus package”.
This would total some $8.7 trillion; 2,900 times greater than the UN’s annual budget of $3 billion.

Objectives of this wonderful plan include: “_attention to continued delivery of sexual reproductive health services, such as access to contraceptives without prescription during the crisis_”.
Personally I don’t understand what “sexual reproductive health services” have to do with a contagious virus. Even though fighting the AIDS “epidemic” was also associated with contraception (condoms in particular).

Guterres demands another $100 billion for the World Health Organization (WHO).

----------


## Firestarter

Until 21 April, already 102 pregnant women in the UK have lost their baby after being poisoned with the experimental COVID vaccines.




This is all the more troubling against the background that until now pregnant women weren't advised to take the jab.
So I'd expect that there wouldn't be that many...

All in all, I haven't seen any number of the amount of pregnant women that have been COVID vaxxed, but our authorities must know (but keep this hidden from the gullible public), because how else could the JCVI now advise that "_pregnant women in the UK to be offered the Pfizer-BioNTech or Moderna vaccines where available_": https://dailyexpose.co.uk/2021/04/29...covid-vaccine/

----------


## Firestarter

It seem to be mainly women that complain about having adverse reaction similar to that of the experimental COVID vaccines, while they haven't been vaxxed: Unvaccinated-people-having-health-problems-after-being-around-vaccinated-people


In 2020, it was repeatedly reported that animal trials are being prepared with vaccines that spread among the herd. This includes warnings that the "genetically engineered viral vaccine" would need to be stable, as they could mutate and become more virulent...
This would make it all the more dangerous to "emergency approve" a "genetically engineered" mRNA vaccine!



> Self-spreading vaccines could indeed entail serious risks, and the prospect of using them raises challenging questions.
> Who decides, for instance, where and when a vaccine should be released? Once released, scientists will no longer be in control of the virus. It could mutate, as viruses naturally do. It may jump species. It will cross borders. There will be unexpected outcomes and unintended consequences. There always are.


.
What about spreading infertility vaccines?



> Self-spreading vaccines have some of their roots in efforts to reduce pest populations. Australian researchers described a virally spread immunocontraception, which hijacked the immune systems of infected animals—in this case a non-native mouse species in Australia—and prevented them from fertilizing offspring. The earliest self-spreading vaccine efforts targeted two highly lethal infectious diseases in the European rabbit population (myxoma virus and rabbit hemorrhagic disease virus). In 2001, Spanish researchers field-tested a vaccine in a wild rabbit population living on Isla del Aire, a small Spanish island just off Menorca. The vaccine spread to more than half the 300 rabbits on the island, and the trial was deemed a success.
> ...
> In the end, the anti-fertility vaccine was not produced before Project Coast was officially closed down in 1995, 12 years after it was initiated. An early version was tested in baboons, but never in humans. South Africa isn’t the only country to try and forcibly sterilize parts of its population. European countries, including Sweden and Switzerland, sterilized members of the Roma minority in the early half of the 20th century and some, like Slovakia, continued even beyond that.


https://thebulletin.org/2020/09/scie...ibly-go-wrong/
(https://archive.is/ajTvf)


If hypothetically THE objective of the vaccination campaign is sterilisation though self-spreading vaccines, they would start the vaccination campaign with super spreaders to reach "herd infertility" ASAP. People who as part of their job come into close contact with a lot of people, like teachers, nurses and doctors, even though these people younger than 65 don't have a real risk of dying from the amazing COVID-19.
Then booster vaccine shots are needed, especially for these "super spreaders", to keep the fertility from returning. What could possibly go wrong?
I guess this is just a silly "conspiracy theory" though, as there isn't a shred of evidence that these people are pushed (threatened) into getting jabbed...

----------


## Firestarter

On 23 April 2021, in a public comment to the CDC, Dr. Janci Chunn Lindsay called for an immediately halt of the COVID vaccination campaign, because of concerns like fertility and blood-clotting.



> Covid vaccines could induce cross-reactive antibodies to syncytin, and impair fertility as well as pregnancy outcomes
> First, there is a credible reason to believe that the Covid vaccines will cross-react with the syncytin and reproductive proteins in sperm, ova, and placenta, leading to impaired fertility and impaired reproductive and gestational outcomes.





https://www.jennifermargulis.net/hal...ist-urges-cdc/

----------


## Danke

This is great news. I ask gals before I date them if they have been “vaccinated”


Yes, ok I’ll take you for a spin.


edit: $#@! I just learned the so-called vaccinated can also be shedders.

----------


## Firestarter

This Japanese study shows that components of the Pfizer COVID vaccine were found building up in the ovaries of lab animals (mouse/rat).

https://gab.com/markzilla/posts/106325593986411053
(https://web.archive.org/web/20210602...25593986411053)


As the original paper is in Japanese, I'm having some problems understanding the relevance. I guess it is important.
I guess that "pharmacokinetics" means how pharmaceutical products are distributed through the body!?

You can understand my problems with reading the Japanese study, the table in the previous "holy crap" picture is from page 17: https://www.pmda.go.jp/drugs/2021/P2...231_I100_1.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

> This Japanese study shows that components of the Pfizer COVID vaccine were found building up in the ovaries of lab animals (mouse/rat).


Here's the auto-translated PDF of the Japanese Pfizer study that shows build-up of vaccine particles in the ovaries.
https://www.naturalnews.com/files/Pf...to-english.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

In the UK, nearly 4,000 women have reported period problems shortly after being poisoned with the experimental COVID vaccines. Most of these women are aged between 30 and 49.
It involves 2,734 reports from the AstraZeneca jab, 1,158 after Pfizer's and 66 linked to the Moderna vaccine.

The number of women suffering from period problems is "definitely" higher as many didn't know they could report this or even wanted to to report these adverse effects.

You're probably not surprised that according to the health authorities this is no concern at all because of reasons: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...d-vaccine.html

----------


## Firestarter

I've been trying to watch a long interview (more than 90 minues) with Mike Yeadon, but the problem is that Yeadon is just so very boring: https://www.bitchute.com/video/jUKd6rxG8E9c/


The following is explained by Yeadon somewhere in the interview...
Because of anti-vaxxers posting evidence, some people got so concerned that they're hesitant to get the experimental COVID vaccines.
One of the things these anti-vaxxers have been posting about is that the mRNA vaccines could make the immune system fight synctin, which could make women infertile (if I understand correctly Yeadon is the source of this "conspiracy theory").



> The short story is that the COVID-19 vaccine learns the immune system to fight against spike proteins, including syncytin-1, which is essential for the formation of the human placenta.
> An immune response against the spike protein, could also attack synctin-1, which would cause infertility in women


So big pharma started a trial of a whopping total of 15 women (isn't that too few to do a statistical analysis?), of an average age of 40.4±12.2 years (isn't that a bit old for pregnant women?); published on 25 May 2021.
With the predetermined conclusion:



> At the same time-points, anti-syncytin-1 binding activities were far below the positive control and were interpreted as negative...
> none showed co-existing binding antibodies to human syncytin-1 antigen (B)


Now the problem with this conclusion is that it contradicts the presented evidence, see the figure on the right below.



You don't need to be some sort of genius "scientist" to see that all women have an elevated "synctin-immunity" in days 1-4. It isn't clear to me why all data is missing until 4 to 5 weeks, but until 7 weeks the anti-synctin levels are still higher (on average)...
This is the exact opposite of the stated conclusion above. In other words this makes it all the more likely that women are sterilised through the COVID mRNA vaccines!

Mattar et al. - _Addressing anti-synctin antibody levels, and fertility and breastfeeding concerns, following BNT162B2 COVID-19 mRNA vaccination_ (2021): https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1...86v1.full-text
(https://archive.is/pFuAT)

----------


## Firestarter

The "reputable" New England Journal of Medicine reported that 104 of 827 pregnant women experienced spontaneous abortions (roughly 1 out of 8!).



> Among 827 registry participants who reported a completed pregnancy, 104 experienced spontaneous abortions and 1 had a stillbirth. A total of 712 pregnancies (86.1%) resulted in a live birth


https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/nejme2107070
(https://archive.is/0KeDH)


Where are the other 10... 827 - 105 = 722 (instead of 712)?!?


But don't worry, the NEJM clarified that "_these percentages are well within the range expected as an outcome for this age group of persons whose other underlying medical conditions are unknown_”: https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMx210017

----------


## Firestarter

See the decreased fertility in high-vaccinated countries, with Israel, Mongolia, and Seychelles having relatively high fertility despite the high vaxx-rate.

.



> Among 827 registry participants who reported a completed pregnancy, 104 experienced spontaneous abortions and 1 had a stillbirth. A total of 712 pregnancies (86.1%) resulted in a live birth


Somebody claimed that for only the women that got COVID vaxxed in the first 20 weeks of their pregnancy, 82% lost their baby (104/127 = 82%). But I don't see where they got this information from (I don't see this in full the study referenced): https://americasfrontlinedoctors.org...ing-countries/

----------


## Firestarter

The same Jonas Salk that has been credited with inventing the first polio vaccines that caused so many deaths, is another eugenics psychopath. He explained his views on overpopulation and the need for culling the herd in his 1973 book _The survival of the wisest_.
In Salk's utopian view, only the "wisest"  that accept "evolution" (or "science" in general), will survive, while the disobedient lower class will die off.

Salk argues for depopulation by direct intervention.
Salk claims that "anti-life, genocide" is a necessary aspect of human evolution



> that which was, and is, anti-life, expressed in genocide, is as much an  evolutionary phenomenon as what is here thought of as a new ethic and a  new morality on the basis of which Man's future survival as a species  and as an individual is dependent.


.
Salk preached for new forms of morality to rid the world of "useless eaters", or in Jonas Salk's words, "_'polluters', who befoul the planet_":



> A major threat to the species is attributed to the increasing size of the human population, which, in turn, is ascribed to successes in science and technology. This "explanation" has evoked an attack upon science and the exploitation of its technology, to the development of which are attributed many adverse effects upon the human species and upon other forms of life.
> "Polluters" who befoul the planet affect the "quality of life" and are regarded as a threat to the present and future equilibrium of the species and of the planet. Those who consider themselves on the side of Nature, and therefore of the human species, see others in opposition to both Nature and Man. Hence we are to be concerned not only with Man's relationship to Nature but with Man's relationship to himself.


.
He explains how scientists could disrupt human genes through RNA viruses (or of course mRNA or DNA vaccines):



> Biologists have discovered many ways in Nature of acquiring such  information and of producing new combinations. For example, sexual  reproduction, which results in new mixtures of inheritable information,  may be seen as a producer of "mutations" in the sense implied above.
> "Mutations," as here defined, would also be produced by the  introduction, either naturally or experimental, of a virus into a  sperm or egg cell, the genetic information of which would then be  incorporated in either the DNA or the RNA and transmitted. Such new  information might be advantageous or disadvantages.
> Nevertheless, it  would be transmitted hereditarily, having become part of the organism,  whose survival value would then be tested in the process of natural  selection.


.
If the mRNA vaccines sterilise women, arguably it's true that only the "wisest" families, that refuse the jab, will survive?!?
https://fakeotube.com/video/4159/202...opulation-_360
https://www.gardenofgreatwork.org/po...-by-jonas-salk


For more on polio (vaccines): Adverse-effects-of-polio-vaccines

----------


## Firestarter

> The "reputable" New England Journal of Medicine reported that 104 of 827 pregnant women experienced spontaneous abortions (roughly 1 out of 8!).


The following scientific looking paper exposes that the claims that the COVID sterilisation vaccines don't cause spontaneous abortions is nothing but a lie (they use different words to explain this though).
In reality the COVID vaccines increase the risk of abortions 7–8 times.





> Our re-analysis indicates a cumulative incidence of spontaneous abortion 7 to 8 times higher than the original authors’ results (p < 0.001) and the typical average for pregnancy loss during this time period. In light of these findings, key policy decisions have been made using unreliable and questionable data. We conclude that the claims made using these data on the safety of exposure of women in early pregnancy to mRNA-based vaccines to prevent COVID-19 are unwarranted.
> (...)
> 
> However, closer inspection of the 827 women in the denominator of this calculation reveals that between 700 to 713 women were exposed to the vaccine after the timeframe for recording the outcome had elapsed (up to 20 weeks of pregnancy). Hence, a re-analysis of these figures indicates a cumulative incidence of spontaneous abortion ranging from 82% (104/127) to 91% (104/114), 7–8 times higher than the original authors’ results.
> (...)
> 
> A high baseline rate of 26% was used for the historical comparison of spontaneous abortion risk, an estimate that includes clinically unrecognized pregnancies and differs substantially from the definition used in this study (clinically recognized pregnancies).[5] Comparable estimates of clinically recognized pregnancies, range from 8% to 15%.
> (...)
> 
> ...


.
Brock, AR, S Thornley - _Spontaneous Abortions and Policies on COVID-19 mRNA Vaccine Use During Pregnancy_ (November 2021): https://cf5e727d-d02d-4d71-89ff-9fe2...f1d7384dd4.pdf
(https://web.archive.org/web/20211103...f1d7384dd4.pdf)

----------


## Firestarter

There have already been 2,433 fetal deaths recorded in VAERS from women who lost their baby after being poisoned with the depopulation COVID-19 vaccines - 1,862 from the Pfizer jab and 656 from the Moderna jab.

There are already more fetal deaths in VAERS from the COVID-19 shots in 11 months than in total from all vaccines for more than 30 years: https://healthimpactnews.com/2021/24...regnant-women/

----------


## devil21

Remarkable similarities between the delivery systems and implementation mechanisms of Pfizer and Moderna's shots and this animal sterilization product.  Coincidence that Bourla is an animal vet by training, specializing in biotechnology of reproduction?

https://spayvac.com/faqs




> How Does SpayVac Work?
> 
> When the SpayVac vaccine is injected into the female mammal, it stimulates the immune system to produce antibodies against the ZP protein. These antibodies will attach to the ZP layer around the outside of the egg where there are sperm receptors. These antibodies occupy all the receptor sites blocking sperm from fertilizing the egg.  much more on that website

----------


## Firestarter

Through a FOIA request in Australia it was discovered that rat studies show that the Pfizer COVID vaccine increases the rate of abnormalities in developing foetus (supernumerary lumbar ribs). While the Australian Medicine Regulator demanded that they would include a comment on this in the publically available official document, this was deleted.

The Module 4 evaluator demanded that Pfizer added the following line:



> A combined fertility and developmental toxicity study in rats showed increased occurrence of supernumerary lumbar ribs in fetuses from COMIRNATY- treated female rats.





The number of foetuses with supernumerary lumbar ribs in the rat control group were 3/3 (out of 21), but there were 6/12 (out of 21) foetuses with supernumerary lumbar ribs in the COVID vaxxed group.



The Module 4 evaluator told Pfizer that "Pregnancy Category B2" was appropriate, which is described as “Animal studies do not indicate direct or indirect harmful effects with respect to pregnancy”.
Of course these studies DID suggest these "harmful effects with respect to pregnancy", but instead pregnancy category "B1" was chosen to indicate that the animals studies showed NO "harmful effects".

The "pre-implantation loss" rate in the vaccinated group of rats was more than double that of the control group, but this was also ignored.
Pre-implantation loss refers to fertilised ova that fail to implant, which is a direct indication of infertility.



4,113 foetal deaths from COVID vaccination have been reported to VAERS in the USA, while a total of only 2,239 foetal deaths were reported to VAERS from all vaccines in the 30 years before December 2020.

Another study showed that the risk of a miscarriage after COVID vaccination is 1,517% higher than after flu vaccination. Which is a strange comparison, as the groups that get COVID and flu vaxxed aren't comparable.
That's besides that proper placebo controlled trial should have been done for the COVID vaccines, but never will: https://dailyexpose.uk/2022/05/05/pf...ion-pregnancy/

----------


## Firestarter

In Iceland, stillbirths and neonatal deaths increased by 82% in 2021, compared to the average for the previous 9 years.
In 2020, there were 9 stillborn births and 17 in 2021 (an increase of 89%). The number of stillborn births increased from 2.0 to 3.5 per 1,000 live births.

https://dailyexpose.uk/2022/05/05/ic...aths-increase/

----------


## Firestarter

It's always a little difficult to know for sure which claims about new technology are fact and which (science) fiction, but here it goes.
The US Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA) has invested approximately $100 million in gene drive research (also in the UK and Australia). The Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation paid a PR firm $1.6 million for gene drive propaganda, "_to co-ordinate the fight back against gene drive moratorium proponents_”.

It has been speculated that gene drive can be used for the annihilation of vermin, by manipulating genes. There is evidence that these eugenics psyhopaths believe that there are way too many humans alive.

Another interesting theory is that gene editing can be inherited in its offspring. A species can be made instinct, for example, by making sure only males are born.



> …a gene drive can…make mosquito populations disappear. The simplest way to do that is to spread a genetic payload that leads to only male offspring.


https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2022...d-us-military/


The US Defense Department (DoD) has of course been caught in multiple scandalous experiments, and has funded mRNA technology: Bill-Gates-and-Vaccine-cartel

----------


## Firestarter

Thomas Renz reported on the health problems in the US military in 2021 (the DMED reporting system), to cynically conclude that the COVID vaccines are very effective... at killing people.

Maybe the most interesting thing he exposed is that miscarriages and infertilty quadrupled:



> Along with the 300% increase in miscarriages, we also have a 150% increase in birth defects.
> Men, if you want things not to work for you, we saw the average at 2100 for male infertility jump to 7551. That’s a 350% increase.
> Female infertility increased by 471%.



https://www.bitchute.com/video/8i91cq2LTdfP/

Dr. Rose calculated that miscarriages are underreported by a factor 49 in VAERS, so the reported 3,389 fetal deaths after COVID-19 vaccines would in reality be 166,061 (!?) fetal deaths: https://healthimpactnews.com/2022/ge...ovid-vaccines/

----------


## Firestarter

Data from the Rambam hospital in Israel shows that Stillbirth, Miscarriage and Abortion (SBMA) rate of 6% for unvaxxed women, compared to 8% for COVID vaxxed women (36% higher than for the unvaxxed). The SBMA rate for vaxxed women was higher than for unvaxxed women for every month since March 2021.
The vaxxed SBMA rate reached a peak in May/June, with 44% of COVID vaxxed women with a stillbirth, miscarriage or abortion in May 2021, compared to 9% for unvaxxed women.



The graphs below also show the SBMA rate at the Sheba hospital in 2019, 2020 and 2021. For the Sheba hospital no data is availabe on the COVID vaccine status of the women that miscarried.
As you can see at Sheba, the SBMA rate for April-June 2021 is 12.7%, compared to an average of 11.3% for 2019-2020.



It isn't clear to me at what time you would expect the miscarriages to rise after a peak in the COVID vaccine rate.
The following graph shows the vaccination rates in Israel, starting in December 2020. You can see that the vaccination rate dropped rapidly in March 2021 to a low in May 2021.

https://dailyexpose.uk/2022/02/19/co...ge-stillbirth/

----------


## Firestarter

> The "reputable" New England Journal of Medicine reported that 104 of 827 pregnant women experienced spontaneous abortions (roughly 1 out of 8!).


The following disclosed confidential Pfizer document sort of confirms this rate of (spontaneous) abortions after the COVID vaccines...

In table 6 (page 12) we read that until 28 February 2021, 270 pregnant women had been injected with the Pizer COVID vaccine.



> Pregnancy outcomes for the 270 pregnancies were reported as spontaneous abortion (23), outcome pending (5), premature birth with neonatal death, spontaneous abortion with intrauterine death (2 each), spontaneous abortion with neonatal death, and normal outcome (1 each). No outcome was provided for 238 pregnancies (note that 2 different outcomes were reported for each twin, and both were counted).


.
I have a hard time figuring out which percentage of these foetuses died. I count that 28 babies died in total (abortion, neonatal death).
28 of 270 is more than 10% (similar to the earlier reported death rate).

But because for 238 cases “no outcome was provided”, the real rate of abortions could be (is) much higher.
I guess that most of these women simply had not finished their pregnancy (having to wait 9 months or so). It's hard (if not impossible) to calculate the true (much higher) abortion rate after the vaccines, without additional information...

Maybe even more troubling is that 124 of the 270 pregnant women (almost 50%) had an adverse reaction, of which 75 serious (more than 25%!): https://phmpt.org/wp-content/uploads...experience.pdf
(http://web.archive.org/web/202205301...experience.pdf)

----------


## Firestarter

> In Kenya in October 2015, pharmaceutical company Agriq-Quest Ltd had their licence revoked for sterilising half a million girls using anti-HCG in the tetanus vaccine.


Recently a documentary on this diabolical affair was released (if I understand correctly it's the other way, Agriq-Quest tried to exppose that the tetanus vaccines were lace with Beta-HCG).
The interviews with the African whistleblowers - including Kenyan doctor Stephen Karanja, who died in April 2021, reportedly of COVID - is very interesting.

https://www.bitchute.com/video/RA59YPPHZjZe/


This video is part of a Children's Health Defense publicity campaign: https://childrenshealthdefense.org/p...olical-agenda/

----------


## Firestarter

If Christiane Northrup has evidence, where is it?

In fertility clinics they noticed that "_The sperm of injected men does not swim, the eggs of women do not grow into embryos_".
Miscarriages are up 8 to 9 times, with a 80% miscarriages rate of women injected in the first trimester, and a 79% increase in fetal malformations.

https://www.bitchute.com/video/PJltZumEXjnG/

----------


## Firestarter

In Israel it has been reported that after the second COVID jab, men had lower sperm counts for 5 months.
See the Tabel with the “total motile count” (the sperm count in semen) 22% lower from 3 to 5 months after the second shot, and still 19% lower than the pre-shot level at the final count (T3).



The authors put the full spin on these results, by using the median they could claim that after 5 months the sperm levels recovered (on average only for 3%), the decreases were only temporary (of course after 5 months we already need booster shots, but please don't think about that): https://expose-news.com/2022/06/21/n...ost-injection/

----------

